# need a list of Athens streets



## Cinnamonheart (Jun 15, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a written list of streets in Athens? I have an address that is written in Greek and I can't find it on Google maps. It is probably the way it has been hand written but I'm not too sure what all the letters are. I thought if I could see a list of the streets I could probably find it. It's only five letters long and I do know the first letter is a G. Thanks for any help.


----------



## zabestof (Jul 23, 2010)

Cinnamonheart said:


> Does anyone know if there is a written list of streets in Athens? I have an address that is written in Greek and I can't find it on Google maps. It is probably the way it has been hand written but I'm not too sure what all the letters are. I thought if I could see a list of the streets I could probably find it. It's only five letters long and I do know the first letter is a G. Thanks for any help.


Hey,

Do you know the postal code? Or, can you paste the street here maybe I (or someone else) can help you. 

Note: I've noticed that different areas can have streets with the same name.


----------



## rebartrees (Jul 18, 2009)

The Lonely Planet map of Athens lists two streets of 5 letters beginning with G:
Gioni and Goura


----------



## Cinnamonheart (Jun 15, 2012)

zabestof said:


> Hey,
> 
> Do you know the postal code? Or, can you paste the street here maybe I (or someone else) can help you.
> 
> Note: I've noticed that different areas can have streets with the same name.


Thanks for your reply and the suggestion.

I would but I don't know how to do that. I have taken a picture of it since it is hand written. I'll try and figure out how to post the picture.


----------



## Cinnamonheart (Jun 15, 2012)

rebartrees said:


> The Lonely Planet map of Athens lists two streets of 5 letters beginning with G:
> Gioni and Goura


Thanks, but I'm sure it's neither one of those. I'm going to try and figure out how to post a picture of the hand written address so I can see if anyone can read it.


----------



## kassandra (Mar 26, 2012)

Cinnamonheart said:


> Thanks, but I'm sure it's neither one of those. I'm going to try and figure out how to post a picture of the hand written address so I can see if anyone can read it.


If you go to a photo upload website such as tinypic or similar (there are many around, photobucket and others too) then next there is an icon on the full reply screen that looks like a tiny square mountain landscape, click that and it will ask you to put the image URL in, then post the photo here. I should be able to help identify the street then, but there are hundreds if not thousands of streets in athens, going just by "G" and 5 letters is sadly not much ;P.


----------

